# Finished up a project-the Super Sled



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys, finished building this a while ago and thought I'd share. I've been thinking for a while about making a sled that was big enough to fill with decoys and tow behind a boat but small enough to drag across ice and snow. Being able to use it as a blind when you get out to your spot would be helpful too. What I came up with is kind of a hybrid between a coffin blind, pond box, ice sled, and mini jonboat-I'm calling it the super sled!

It's built with 1/4" underlayment, fiberglass, and epoxy, has an epoxy/graphite bottom for slickness and toughness, and weighs 45lbs according to my bathroom scale. 7 foot 3" long by 38" wide, inside coated with truck bed liner. It has 9" tall sides for being able to hunt in shallow water or flooded fields, and I'm thinking that if you throw a sheet of fast grass over it you should be able to make it disappear in very little cover.

It should be able to float a lot of weight, I'm working on a system for towing it with a longtail, hopefully this week I can get some photos of it in action!









Here it is loaded with 2 dozen regular duck floaters, a dozen magnum divers, 4 Bigfoot goose floaters, a dozen goose shells, blind bag, gun, and decoy pole:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks nice, Cody. Show us some pictures of it in use.

Nice meeting you the other day.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

looks awesome!!! where did you get the design? I would like to build one like that but have been thinking of doing it out of aluminum. 

Would you be willing to share the plans and materials?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! tallbuck, I designed it myself, there really isn't any plan other than the one that resides in my thick head. I would love to see an aluminum version, I am curious how much a finished one would end up weighing. I can pm you the dimensions if you like. 
Jon-nice to meet you too, I want to see how this thing does in some of the areas we talked about!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks great!... How many man hours are warped up in the project?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

That looks awesome Cody. Let's get some blood on it!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Pumpgunner, I would love a PM from you! 

Thank you!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Stuckduck-probably about 25 hours or so all up, the next few that I build will go a bit faster.

PM sent Tallbuck!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice job! I bet I could easily float my dog in that.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice job! Just a thought on towing...... you could probably push it like a barge and not have to worry about getting it caught up in your prop.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Found a spot today that would be perfect for the sled, I'm going to hit it on Friday and I'll post some photos of it in action!


----------

